# Fehmarn oder Rügen



## jensyeaha (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde.
Wir (3Mann) wollen vom 20.-24. März an die Ostsee und wissen noch nicht recht wohin.
Wir haben vor 4 Tage zu bleiben und zu angeln.
2 Tage wollten wir mit einem Kutter rausfahren.
2 Tage wollten wir uns im Brandungsangeln versuchen.
Abends wollten wir unser Glück auf MEFO testen.
Jetzt hab ich von Rügen aus über Kutterfahrten teilweise nicht gutes gehört aber MEFO soll nicht schlecht gehen.
Aber das Hauptsächliche wäre für uns 2 Tage vom Kutter aus auf Dorsch + 2 Tage vom Strand aus auf Plattfisch und Dorsch, evtl auch mal Hering, das mit der Mefo wäre halt Just for Fun. Also was wäre euer Tipp oder Meinung zu diesem Thema.

mfg Jens

p.s. Da hier Brandungsforum ist werde ich es noch in anderen Foren einstellen. Also nicht wundern.


----------



## degl (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Also Brandungsangeln und Kutterfischen findest du auf Fehmarn, sogar Kutter mit Übrenachtung............Mefo ist auch an div. Stränden möglich..................das spricht allerdings nicht gegen Rügen und die dortigen Möglichkeiten.
Ich denke eher, das die Kostenfrage im Vordergrund stehen wird.

Beides sind Hotspots für Meeresangler#6

gruß degl

P.s. wahrscheinlich brauchst du bis dahin noch keinen "extra Küstenschein" auf Fehmarn, da die neue Bestimmung noch nicht umgestzt ist............nächstes Jahr wird es dann an der S-H-Küste auch zu "Zuzahlungen" kommen |uhoh:


----------



## jensyeaha (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Wie??
Auf Fehmarn braucht mein keine Angelkarte für die Ostsee?
Wenn man die Preise vergleicht zwischen Rügen und Fehmarn ist das Kuuterangeln in Fehmarn günstiger, aber die Frage ist was am schluss bei rauskommt.:q


----------



## pohlk (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Du kannst überall gute oder schlechte tage haben.

es gibt tage da fange ich auf rügen einen fisch nach dem anderen (außer mefo's ) und an anderen tagen fängt man nix an den selben stellen.

entscheide dich wo die reise hingehen soll, bsp aufgrund des preises, und dann kannst du dich ja hier im board noch spezieller erkundigen wo sich es lohnt.


zum brandungsangeln würde ich eher zu fehmarn raten, weil du da mit relativ wenig aufwand die stellen ändern kannst.
auf rügen sind das immer gleich eim paar kilometer mehr.

gruß


----------



## Sleepwalker (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*



jensyeaha schrieb:


> Wie??
> Auf Fehmarn braucht mein keine Angelkarte für die Ostsee?
> Wenn man die Preise vergleicht zwischen Rügen und Fehmarn ist das Kuuterangeln in Fehmarn günstiger, aber die Frage ist was am schluss bei rauskommt.:q




Moin,

dass ist nicht ganz richtig,

denn das Fischerreigesetz für S-H ist letztes Jahr geändert worden und somit müssen alle Nichtschleswig-Holsteiner ab diesem Jahr, ebenso wie in Meck-Pomm, sich einen Fischerreischein kaufen.
Hinzu kommt das auch Nichtfischerreischein Inhaber aus anderen Bundesländern sich ab diesen Jahr einen sogenannten Urlaubsfischereischein kaufen können.

Zu den Kuttern ist zu sagen, dass man auf Rügen eher einen Kutter findet der nicht aufgrund der Personenzahl kurz vorm absaufen ist bzw. man nicht gleich seinen Neben-, Hinter- oder gar Vordermann am Haken hat.

Finanziell tut sich das sicherlich alles nichts, denn der einzige Pluspunkt von Fehmarn ist, dass Du Dich egal welchen Wind Du hast, Dich immer in ihn stellen kannst.
Und Köder (Watt- und Seeringelwurm) sind auf Fehmarn sicherlich einfacher zu bekommen als auf Rügen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Ich würde auch zu Fehmarn raten.

Warum?

Weil ich noch nie auf Rügen war aber auf Fehmarn eigentlich immer gut fange. Allerdings gehe ich nur in die Brandung und auf Mefo´s fischen.

Ein Vorteil ist auch die kompaktheit der Insel so das man immer ein Plätzchen findet an dem es sich gut fischen lässt.

Grüße

David


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Meiner Meinung ist Fehmarn der bessere Angelplatz.
Du kannst immer den Wind von vorne bekommen(Brandung)!
Einen Fischereischein gibt es im moment auch noch nicht.
egal was andere posten.


mfg und dicke Fische,hjw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Allerdings ist Rügen die schönere Insel.


----------



## Sleepwalker (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist Fehmarn der bessere Angelplatz.
> Du kannst immer den Wind von vorne bekommen(Brandung)!
> Einen Fischereischein gibt es im moment auch noch nicht.
> egal was andere posten.
> ...



Moin,

bevor man diese Äußerung bzgl. des Fischereischeins tätigt sollte man sich belesen.

Hier der Link dazu: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230665

Schöne Grüße

Jens


----------



## goeddoek (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*

Ja, watt denn nu ? Wenn selbst die Schleswig-Holsteiner es nicht wissen, wie sollen es dann die "Auswärtigen" wissen #c 

Das das Gesetz inkraft getreten ist, wissen wir ja. Aber nu mal Fakten - wenn ich Anfang März nach Fehmarn zum Angeln fahre, muss ich die neue Abgabe zahlen ? Und auf welchem Dokument wird das bestätigt ? Ich kann ja schlecht irgendwo auf meinem Fischereischein aus NDS 'ne Marke kleben |rolleyes |supergri
Den Leuten auf dem Amt erzähl ich wohl besser nicht, dass ich nun nicht mehr in der BRD wohne - dann wirds noch komplizierter  :m


----------



## degl (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fehmarn oder Rügen*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bevor man diese Äußerung bzgl. des Fischereischeins tätigt sollte man sich belesen.
> 
> ...



Du bist richtig informiert, doch gibt es derzeit noch keinen zu Kaufen, da erst die entsprechende "Umsetzung" organisiert werden muß.......denke mal da werden noch einige Monate rum gehen, bis jeder hier weiß, wo es den Schein geben wird......mglw. kann da sogar erst in 2013 soweit sein.

Kommen wird er auf alle Fälle bald............die wollten es ja so|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------

